# backup options



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

two questions:

1. what happened yesterday, was I tried to put my phone into recovery mode, to backup. so I pressed power button, touched recovery - and phone soft bricked. I have it fixed, but fear putting it into recovery again. yet, I do want to back it up, as I had it crashing several times over the last few weeks.
Question: what are other options to back up/restore, outside CWM recovery mode? Please, don't toss "do NAND" at me, as it tells me nothing.

2. have no idea why, but my contacts get messier and messier. I just cleaned them, but "backup" button in contacts menu produces no result, as app that is supposed to back up contacts crashes every time. How else can I back up contacts, THE WAY THEY ARE NOW? what I'm afraid of, if I back up via Google, it'll dump a bunch of crap contacts into it, like it apparently happened before.

I am on Tweakstock with PBJ


----------



## JihadSquad (Nov 2, 2011)

ukrkoz said:


> 2. have no idea why, but my contacts get messier and messier. I just cleaned them, but "backup" button in contacts menu produces no result, as app that is supposed to back up contacts crashes every time. How else can I back up contacts, THE WAY THEY ARE NOW? what I'm afraid of, if I back up via Google, it'll dump a bunch of crap contacts into it, like it apparently happened before.
> 
> I am on Tweakstock with PBJ


Make sure your contacts are on google only. Don't use backupassistant or store them to your phone. This way when you wipe data and switch phones all you have to do is log into your google accounts and it automatically syncs them. If you use gmail it will sync that too, and you can edit your contacts right in gmail on your computer.


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

The backup button will trigger a force close in pretty much all custom ROMs because it's just a shortcut to Verizon's craptastic bloatware app Backup Assistant, and everyone removes that app in debloating.

And there's really no good reason to store your contacts locally when Google can do it so much better. If you have been creating local (Phone) contacts instead of putting them on Google, you can move them over pretty easily by opening up Contacts on your phone and exporting them to SD (under Import/Export in the menu).

Then just download the .vcf file from your phone to your computer, open up Gmail, go to Contacts, and import the file (under More).

As far as backing other stuff up, Titanium Backup (check the Play Store) is the best way to keep apps (and some system stuff) intact.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

Falcyn said:


> The backup button will trigger a force close in pretty much all custom ROMs because it's just a shortcut to Verizon's craptastic bloatware app Backup Assistant, and everyone removes that app in debloating.
> 
> And there's really no good reason to store your contacts locally when Google can do it so much better. If you have been creating local (Phone) contacts instead of putting them on Google, you can move them over pretty easily by opening up Contacts on your phone and exporting them to SD (under Import/Export in the menu).
> 
> ...


yes, it does restart phone - the backup assist. just did it.

OK, if I am understanding this correct, after I cleaned contacts - as I had almost every single one of them cloned 6 times in contacts - I go to settings/accounts/gmail account/open account/synch?
Reason I fear this is because I somehow ended with 1040 entries in my contacts on the phone, most of them doubled or sextupled, and about 70% of them people I have never known, or just email addresses from who knows who.

Titanium backup is easy, I used it before. .vcf file I can easily move to my PC.

Thank you.


----------



## ukrkoz (Sep 30, 2011)

actually, where does Ti backup save files?


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

I think I see what you're saying about the contacts it synced before... those garbage contacts are from Gmail storing people you've sent/received emails to, and you don't need to delete them, they can just be hidden from your phone.

The first thing you want to do is make sure the contacts you actually want on your phone are in the My Contacts category on Gmail's contact manager web page.

Once that's done, open the Contacts app on your phone, hit menu, More, Display Options, Google, and uncheck "All other Contacts." No more garbage contacts.

TB defaults to a folder called "TitaniumBackup" on your SD card. Exporting contacts puts the vcf file in its own folder, too, something with export in the name.


----------

